# 2009

## alexstrel

2009      .        :          .
    ..
       ,           ,    .



> 103	  ,     182 1 09 09010 01 0000 110
> 104   ,       	182 1 09 09020 07 0000 110
> 105   ,        182 1 09 09030 08 0000 110
> 106   ,         182 1 09 09040 09 0000 110
> 
>      -7-1/722@  31.12.2009       2010 . 
>       15.01.2010     !
>      2010         www.r24.nalog.ru 
>        2010       .  
> ...


 www.r24.nalog.ru        ,   ,       182 1 02 ,     182 1 09. .    ,        .
              2002 - 2009 .
       -7-1/722@  31.12.2009,     ,   ,      .
          .
       ,        .               ,      .
       .            ,       .

*     2009*    .
      ,          .       ,      .

----------


## ˸

> .





> **    15.01.2010     !


  :Smilie:

----------


## alexstrel

,      15.01.2010       .    ?

     .
        .
    ,      , ,           ,   .       .
           2009 .

----------


## mvf

> -7-1/722@  31.12.2009,     ,   ,      .


  ,  '  *.*.

----------


## mvf

...    
http://www.r52.nalog.ru/document.php...w.r52.nalog.ru

    .

----------


## Krohka Mel

,          ?

----------


## alexstrel

*Krohka Mel*,       ?
          .
         ,   182 1 09.
          .

        ,         .

----------


## Krohka Mel

,   .   

182 1 02 02010 06 0000 160
     ,         (   ,   2009 )

182 1 02 02020 06 0000 160
     ,         (   ,   2009 ) 
     -

----------


## alexstrel

?
        ?
       ,  .
 ,  ..    ,          .
http://www.r24.nalog.ru/html/common/...BK/kbk2010.doc         2010 ,    182 1 02  .    182 1 09,     .

----------


## mvf

IMHO     182102...    -  ,      15.01? ..   20.01...  182    392?

----------


## alexstrel

.       ,       .
   15.01  20.01,   ,      2009.      .  100%   392,     .

----------


## Syndel

! ..-,      .
              ?

----------


## alexstrel

.

----------


## Galateya

?    ?     .

----------


## Galateya

http://pfrf.ru/poryadoc_uplaty_do2010/
         ,        .

----------


## mvf

"": http://mvf.klerk.ru/bunu/bu025.htm

----------


## Galateya

> "": http://mvf.klerk.ru/bunu/bu025.htm


,            , ,     .

----------


## mvf

http://mvf.klerk.ru/bunu/bu025_08.htm

----------


## Galateya

,  2009    , 1821 02   1 09 ?

----------


## 2006

:Wow:   :Wow:

----------


## alexstrel

> 


           .
 ..              - -      .

----------


## 2006

,   ,                 3 ?            ,

----------


## mvf

,   ""      ...  + *alexstrel* ...  :Smilie:    - -   (   )...

----------


## 3xma

30  2009    ....   ?        2010 ???

----------


## .

,      .       ,          .
      .

----------


## alexstrel

> ,   ""      ...  + *alexstrel* ...    - -   (   )...


  :Big Grin: 
     - .
            2010 .         .        .       ,     .
          ,    ,    ,             www.nalog.ru  .         31.12.2009      .
          ,       .




> 30  2009    ....   ?        2010 ???


   .
             .

----------


## .

*alexstrel*, ,  31         ,        , ?        15      ,            ,             .
-  -   ,   ,      .



> 31.12.2009      .

----------


## alexstrel

> ,      .       ,          .
>       .


mvf,                    .
*mvf*,      ?    .
-          ,        .    3        ???  :War:

----------


## mvf

> ,


      (  ,      -  05.12.2008  -3-1/643@).

----------


## alexstrel

> *alexstrel*, ,  31         ,        , ?        15      ,            ,             .


-   ,        .  -      .
- 15 .               15 .     .     , ..        ,      .
  . ..            -.




> 


  ,           :Redface:

----------

,  -   ?    ?

----------


## alexstrel

15 ,     - .

----------


## .

> -


      .           .



> 15 .     .


  ,              .         ,      .      15,      .

----------


## mvf

> -


          .   643@ -    .         .

----------


## alexstrel

> .           .
>   ,              .         ,      .      15,      .


     -     ,    .
     2010   
182 1 09 08030 07 1000 140	        
 182 1 09 09020 07 1000 110   ,       .
     .      ,   .          ,    ,   182 1 09,   182 1 02.

 .         ,          .
      -  .       ,    1       182 1 02  . ..     .  ,       182 1 02         182 1 09.         .
   ,                 ,      2009     .          ,      .

----------


## .

> ,      .


 ,       .  - ))

----------


## mvf

> ,          .


 .   - 15.01.    -      .         .      .

----------


## alexstrel

> .   - 15.01.    -      .         .      .


         2008 ,                    182?        , - .          :Big Grin: 
 -     2002-2009      182 1 09,   .

----------


## Nellka

)))

    :

.  18210909010011000110

 18210909020071000110

 18210909030081000110

 18210909040091000110

      .

----------


## alexstrel

?
      .

----------


## Nellka

> ?
>       .


  ))) :Smilie:

----------

28        .    .

----------


## Galateya

> )))
> 
>     :
> 
> .  18210909010011000110
> 
>  18210909020071000110
> 
>  18210909030081000110
> ...


.       ? 
  ?

----------


## Galateya

,          2010 ,    ,  ?

    2009       .   ,         ,       ,       ,     . ,            .

 :        ,    1  2010 ,       2010 .             .

    ""  22, 2009

----------


## Galateya

,         .           ?

   2010             .            ,    .         ,  , , ,    .

     ,   1  2010 ,   .            .         .

----------

.      .      .    -  
    -
-
-- 
- _

----------

1  . ,       ,   .

----------


## Lada52

> 15 ,     - .


          . :Smilie:

----------


## alexstrel

> .


  :Big Grin: 
   ,  - .

----------


## Xina

().        2009       11.00     "   ".   ,       ,     (  ).     ,   ,   ,        ,       .     ,           ,     ,     "  ,   - ".  ... ,   (  )  31.12.09.

----------

14-,      .  .

----------

1

----------


## Majirii

,  .           ?

----------


## Galateya

> ,  .           ?


.

----------

> .    -


http://pfrf.ru/ot_peter/pr_releases/11852.html

----------


## alexstrel

:War:

----------


## ProstoOlga

(!!!)   ( ),         . ,   .     182 109 09.      ,     !!!  :Cool:

----------


## 2006

*ProstoOlga*,    ?

----------

> ,      ,      .


   ,    ....

----------

,  , .        ?       .

----------


## Yakima

> 1  . ,       ,   .


  - ,    1 .       .     1. 2010.    ,  , , . 
,     .   , , ...      .

----------


## ZZZhanna

-...   15   2 ...  :Frown: 



> ,    ....


+1

----------

> ,  - .


   ,    .

----------

(),

----------


## honeymoon

5  ( ),        :Wink:       ,    . 
 :Wink:

----------


## maribora

10 , :   -   ,     .

----------

-   .

----------

2009   .       ,    .   1 -       .

----------

().     ,   1  2010        (    ), ..              18210909...
   ,     .

----------


## verunia2003

4-      15.01       :Smilie:

----------

21    -

----------


## Serge9000

-    .
       .

----------

> .


    182109...?     .
      (  ,    ),      , ,     .

----------


## Serge9000

**, 
        .

----------

02   ((((           :Frown:

----------

> .


 ?  ?  ?

----------


## alexstrel

,                   182 1 02.

----------

,       :

 2010  2010    

   2009  2010    

     14  43 - ,      (.  . )       2010   !

----------


## dojidik

> http://pfrf.ru/ot_peter/pr_releases/11852.html


 16   ...           http://fz122.fss.ru/                   .

----------


## Serge9000

**, 
    ,    .

----------

> ,  , .        ?       .


  .

----------


## Lemori

> )))
> 
>     :
> 
> .  18210909010011000110
> 
>  18210909020071000110
> 
>  18210909030081000110
> ...


     .
  2009

----------


## .-

, :  ,   ,

----------


## .-

..    -?     ?

----------


## natalinsha

> , :  ,   ,


          ,   ??
  -   ,   -  ?? (     , ..    ??))

----------


## ZZZhanna

3   - ,       .
  -      2010 .

----------


## Raspberry

> -   ,   -  ?? (     , ..    ??))


   ,       15   ,       ,        :Frown:

----------


## p_olja

22, .  ,    1- .       ,    .      ,       !        "" ....  :Frown: .

    _  -?????

----------


## Lizavetta

.
 :     9-.
- ,  182109...
  . :  ,  15-     :Wow: 
   .

----------


## Raspberry

> 15-

----------

> 


 !
      :    ,  !!! ( ,    ,     )  .  :Wow:

----------


## natalinsha

26  . :
"    .    , ..    ,  .  ,    - .
   -         "

----------


## Lizavetta

> -


     (      ).
 :Wow: 
      : http://pfrf.ru/zayav_kbk/

----------


## Desperado

01.01.2010

      182
     ( 01.01.2001 .) 182 1 09 08020 06 1000 140
 ( 01.01.2001 .) 182 1 09 08020 06 2000 140
  ( 01.01.2001 .) 182 1 09 08020 06 3000 140
  182 1 09 08020 06 4000 140

     ,          (   01.01.2002 .  31.12.2009 .) 182 1 02 02010 06 1000 160
 182 1 02 02010 06 2000 160
  182 1 02 02010 06 3000 160
  182 1 02 02010 06 4000 160

     ,          (   01.01.2002 .  31.12.2009 .) 182 1 02 02020 06 1000 160
 182 1 02 02020 06 2000 160
  182 1 02 02020 06 3000 160
  182 1 02 02020 06 4000 160

   ,   ,        ,    2009 .,       (  )  182 1 02 02010 06 1000 160    182 1 02 02020 06 1000 160 .              ,     01.01.2002   31.12.2009 . (   ).              ,     01.01.2010 .

   .

----------


## Raspberry

:yes:

----------


## Oksana-SRT

...

----------


## natalinsha

, ,       182 1 02,       ??  :Smilie:

----------


## alexstrel

182 1 09.

----------

25.12.2008 N 145 (.  28.10.2009) "         "    ?
 182 109 09 , 182 102 .

----------

.       , ,     .     ,      ,        . :     ,  ,      !!!! 
   !!!! 
- !

P.S.:  -  .

----------

.            12.01.2010.  13.01.2010.,     2009.     !!!
: " 1  2010        ,     2009     (  . 2 . 24    24.07.2009  213-  1  2010  . 24 "  "      ). 

   2009                  15  2010 .  (  2009 ).

   ,       2010      2009            (    31.12.2009  -7-1/722         05.12.2008  -3-1/643):

  ,    	
182 1 09 09010 01 0000 110

  ,       	
182 1 09 09020 07 0000 110

  ,       	
182 1 09 09030 08 0000 110

  ,        	
182 1 09 09040 09 0000 110"

    !!!   -!!!

     :           15.01.2010    ?

----------

,       ()

----------

. : 15.01.         182 1 09.  .

----------

,    ,   ?   ,       15.01,     2009 ?
       ,   ,         2009     15.01.

----------


## *

.,  1,  -    ,   ,      ,     ...    ,        ,  . 
"    
 ,  ..." ()

----------

. :    2009 .   ""  182 1 02..., ..          "" . ?

----------


## Julia0404

:    2009    182 109 (   ),   ,    182 102,     .
    -   ,         !! :Hmm:  :Hmm:

----------


## alexstrel

> . :    2009 .   ""  182 1 02..., ..          "" . ?


     - ,     ,        ,     .
        ,      .    -     .        .

----------


## zyaka

> ?


,       ,     -   .
 ,       . 
- .
  ,           :Wink:

----------


## Swetlana2

,   25:   2009

----------


## the_drug

*, 20* 


 :yes:

----------


## Consuelo

182 109.        ,  12.01.10.

----------

> . :    2009 .   ""  182 1 02..., ..          "" . ?


.   . : "     (, )   ,  ,   ."
        ,    . :yes:

----------


## RitaR

!

    16  ....
: "  ,       (!!!)..   .."   :Big Grin:

----------


## the_drug

,   .

      - ,   ,   

     ,

----------


## p_olja

,      ,      ..., ,   ,         ...!! :Abuse:

----------


## Swetlana2

> ,   25:   2009


!!! ( :Smilie:      () -    ,   ,    (          ) - ,            .       -   ,  15- -        .

----------


## RitaR

> ,   .
> 
>       - ,   ,   
> 
>      ,


,   -   ??

----------


## the_drug

> -   ,  15- -        .


 ,        .
     ,        .     , ,   ,

----------


## the_drug

> ,   -   ??


      , .

----------


## p_olja

, , 
 .      182 1 09 09010 01 1000 110?

----------

> : "  ,       (!!!).


             .       ,     ,     .

----------


## cleose

,         31.12.09  ?       ??  :Frown:

----------


## pretty

19 ,       . :Big Grin:       .... :Frown:

----------

. .    !      !    ,        !

----------

-, 14 
           182102

----------

,         (182102)!  ,  ..   ?   ?

----------

> ,         31.12.09  ?


  ,     ,      .

----------


## zyaka

> 15- -


   ,    ,     :Confused: 
   ,   20-  .   .  ,    )
      ,       ,   -     :Wow:

----------


## Galateya

.   :Smilie:

----------


## cleose

1 ,   2009   (    )

----------


## natalinsha

-  ,     ,              ....  ?

----------

24     ...

----------


## .

35   ,       09.    .         .

----------

> 25.12.2008 N 145 (.  28.10.2009) "         "    ?


    150  30.12.,    .     182 102 010,  182 109..

----------


## 7

7-   . ,     .  ,        . .
    !!!
  15-!!!

----------

150  ,  102,   "1 09 00000 00 -      ,     ".
        ?

----------


## honeymoon

5 ( ) ,    2009    .      .

----------

> 150  ,  102,   "1 09 00000 00 -      ,     ".


  ?  150   
 000 1 02 00000 00 0000 000	     

000	1 09 09000 00 0000 110

----------

. :-).              182 1 09...,        182 1 02...      .

----------


## -

31-12-09    ,     ?

----------


## .

*-*,       ,      ?

----------

,   -?
  !
      18210909020070000110

----------

28      ,  : "   18210909020070000110  ,      2009   15 ",            20     ,     ,  ,

----------

:   ,       31.12.2009      05.12.2008  -3-1/643,     2009          :      ,   2009        2010 
  ,         
18210201010010000110     
18210909010010000110
  ,            
18210201020070000110     
18210909020070000110
  ,            
18210201030080000110     
18210909030080000110
  ,             
18210201040090000110     
18210909040090000110
      (.1151046)  2009,  1     !!!

  : 61-65-77, 61-21-48, 61-85-66

----------


## *

> ,        ,  .


  ....   ....
  .  .... .      .   ... ,      ,         ...    ?       ?
... ,     ,   ,   , , , .     ,    -....
 . ..      ,  ,    .   ,         .          .      .      .   ...

----------


## the_drug

> :   ,       31.12.2009      05.12.2008  -3-1/643,     2009          :      ,   2009        2010 
>   ,         
> 18210201010010000110     
> 18210909010010000110
>   ,            
> 18210201020070000110     
> 18210909020070000110
>   ,            
> 18210201030080000110     
> ...


 14      "0"

----------

,    2009 ,  15       ?

----------


## the_drug

> ,    2009 ,  15       ?


 -  , ...

----------

,      ,   ,

----------


## Lizavetta

> -  , ...


    .    ,     (  -    :Wow:  )  2010     
39210202030061000160
39210202040061000160
 :Dezl:

----------


## the_drug

> .    ,     (  -    )  2010     
> 39210202030061000160
> 39210202040061000160


      .

,         , 
   -  ,    ,

----------


## p_olja

> 14      "0"


 "0"   "1"  14 ? ?    ???

----------


## the_drug

> "0"   "1"  14 ? ?    ???


1 
2 
3  


      ,

----------


## *

-   ?      ?      ?  , ....    ,   ,     .    . -  .

----------


## Lahja

.       :yes:

----------


## Lipa

...      .   11.01.2010, -   .   ,  ,     -      .       ?  -  .

----------


## mvf

> -  .


 ?    ?   ?        - ... ...    ...

----------


## BUENDIA

36 -  ( 10  ),

----------

,   ,         -         .

----------

> -   ?      ?      ?  , ....    ,   ,     .    . -  .


http://www1.minfin.ru/ru/legislation/orders/

(       )

----------

> ?    ?   ?        - ... ...    ...


  .    ,   -  ,  "" ,  ,     .         . ,

----------


## mvf

**,      31.12.2009 -7-1/722@.  ...

----------

9    - 1       !

----------

> .


,  ,         .    .

----------


## alexstrel

> -   ,  15- -        .


  :Big Grin: 
      ,    182 1 09.

----------

> .   - 15.01.    -      .


...  ,  15       ?

----------


## ˸

> ,  15       ?


      ?

----------


## the_drug

> ?


  I  10 ...

----------


## .

** ,  ,  14    :Smilie:     ,            :Embarrassment:

----------

> ** ,  ,  14


   - , 14. ...

----------


## avk-olga

> ?    ?   ?        - ... ...    ...


  ,     " " ?

----------

> ?


- 14  -        .

----------

> ,     " " ?


  ,     / .

----------


## avk-olga

,    11.01.009    ""   ?
 :Wow:

----------


## ˸

> - 14  -        .


   ,       :Stick Out Tongue: , ...        ,    (  ,  ..!!!)...    -"  ,..     "

----------

> . :-).              182 1 09...,        182 1 02...      .


     . - ,  -,    -.   !

----------


## alexstrel

> ,    11.01.009    ""   ?


,  .   ,                      .

----------

4 .  ,  !      -  .    ,    .      -     ?      !   .     -   .

----------

> 36 -  ( 10  ),


   ,  ,

----------


## yulia_yulia

?  :Frown:

----------


## Raspberry

,      :Big Grin:

----------


## .



----------

.      (   ).       - ,    ,       . ,   -    !!!!   2009.   . .

----------

,     ( -),         .   ,       ,        2009 .      182109...
    .

----------

,   2009  ?

----------


## 2006

> ,   2009  ?

----------


## *

> (       )


    ? ..       .
      ?

----------


## mvf

> ?


    -?

----------

,      2009,   .

----------

http://www.klerk.ru//buh/news/170969/

----------

:Wow:  
  15   2009 ?

----------


## *

**,      ?     ? , ? , , ,       .    .     .  , -  .

----------


## mvf

***,     -     31.12.2009  -7-1/722@

----------

.    , : "     ".            ?       ,

----------

> ?       ,


    )

        ?

----------

.,      ?  ,   ?       ?       . ,      . ,   " "            ,

----------


## ,

- ,       . -

----------

,

----------

10     14

----------

.,          ,           ,      ,

----------

,       2009

----------


## avtoa

,  .          !

----------

25 -  ""    ...

----------


## Sharlotta

27   10    ,   .    ,        .   ,   ,    .     ... :Frown:

----------


## V

:Wink:  - "  ,              "

----------


## *

1    -  ,     ,    .   ,   . 
    2   . ,         ,      ( " !"())

----------

,  .  ,         ,   .    -  .     ,   -  ...

----------

, .       ,     2,    ,     ,   ,   .             .     ,        . .

----------

,         30    ...         :Smilie:  ...

----------

15     ?

----------


## yulia_yulia

15.01.10       .      ,   ,       .     ,           .     ,    (): "     !     ".       .

----------


## DeepDes

2  - ,  ,

----------

, .

 -  ?
 -  .
 -  ?
 -  .
 -          ?
 - ** -      ....

----------


## dao

"  "   
  -   
  -

----------

dao
  )     1 ))

----------


## 2006

,   -  :Wow:

----------

,         ?       ?

----------

30.12.09,    31.12.09 .       .,        31.12!       ? ,         ,    ,    .         ,     .

----------


## $$

15    ,         ,        ,      ,        ,     ,          (   -).         ,          ,     .

----------

,    , ,      .            .      !!! :Smilie:

----------

$$

.        ,    .

----------

!!!!!!!!!!   .    ,     !!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!

----------

103   ,     182 1 09 09010 01 0000 110
104   ,        182 1 09 09020 07 0000 110
105   ,        182 1 09 09030 08 0000 110
106   ,        182 1 09 09040 09 0000 110  
   !!!

----------


## .

**,    .  ,  .
         ,

----------

:Wink:     .

----------


## ..

.      .        .

----------


## .

-   ?          .  -  .      .

----------

,   .
  ,       .
        (,    ),   : " ,                 31.12.2009   : (    392 1 ...)"  ,   . *:*
"-        ,         :
182 1 02 02010 06 0000 160 -   ,    ;
182 1 02 02020 06 0000 160 -   ,    .
  ,  , ,    - ,     ,    ?

----------



----------


## 2006

22 - -     ,      ,      - ,         2010 ,     2009  :Wow:     .  - 100%    .       ,        :Redface:           ?

----------

15.01   . :
1.    -   
2.    - ,         
3.    182 109    182 102 -   182 102,   182 109
         2  3?

 15.01     ,         15.01  15.07.     :Wink:

----------


## Taiska

!    -    .

----------

,          ://service()nalog()ru:8080/. ,     :Smilie:

----------


## alexstrel

,          :Big Grin:

----------


## dao

.   
http://www.prima-tv.ru/news/?id=23520#comments
 :Wow:

----------


## alexstrel

> .   
> http://www.prima-tv.ru/news/?id=23520#comments


   . -    , -     ,  - ,     10 ,       ,    23              ,           ,       :Big Grin:

----------


## dao

,           - .

----------


## alexstrel

*dao*,       ,    .      .
     ,    -   ,       .           31.12.09,                    ,         - 11.01.10.         ,      .    .    -      .    ,      ,     .        .           ,         .

----------


## .

*dao*,      ,    .      ,    ,   ,      . ,        ,        :Wink:

----------


## dao

*.,*      . 



> ,      .       ,          .


      12.01.2010    (  . . ),    .     01.01.2010.     11  12

----------


## .

,  ,  -          ?

----------


## dao

,       ,     ,

----------


## .

> ,       ,     ,


 ,        .    -     .
     ,        - 14 ,         . 
     24

----------


## dao

> ,        .


    .       2004

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .       2004


   ,    ().   .
  -.
 16    -     3  ,   -  .  (  ) ,  -,   -    ?
 .
  -         -   ,   .

----------


## .

> .       2004


 -   . 
      ,    .    ,

----------


## alexstrel

-       .         ,             .    -          .

----------

> ?    ?     .


       , .            ,    15-

----------


## Dna

,    ( )  2009      .

----------


## BorisG

> -       .


     ,  ,      ,    40101.
, ,  .    . 




> -          .


 ,     ,   .
 31.12    145,        . 

   ,   150     ,  ,   " ".

----------


## 2006

> ,    ( )  2009      .


       -

----------


## RitaR

))

, 15-  ......
 - ?       2009.??
  182 109 ???      ??

----------


## ZZZhanna

> , 15-  ......


         ?  :Big Grin: 
        ...
 :War:  :War:  :War:  :War:  :War:

----------


## alexstrel

> ,     ,   .
>  31.12    145,        . 
> 
>    ,   150     ,  ,   " ".


  ,    ,      ,     ,     .

----------


## dana

.  ,  ,       ...    (     ,     -   ). . .    -   ,     ,         ?  :Wow:   , , ,        ? ?  :Wink:

----------

,      -     ,

----------


## RitaR

!

 -....
    2009.    :

103   ,    182 1 09 09010 01 0000 110
104   ,    182 1 09 09020 07 0000 110
105   ,    182 1 09 09030 08 0000 110
106   ,    182 1 09 09040 09 0000 110

,   -  ???...   ))))

----------

1     -7-1/722  31.12.09       :
, ,        182 1 09 08020 06 0000 140
, ,         . . . . . . .    182 1 09 08030 07 0000 140
, ,       . . . . . .   182 1 09 08040 08 0000 140
, ,       . . . . . .  182 1 09 08050 09 0000 140

   :     -              ? 
    ....

----------


## 131

, ,    .

26  -   , ,       ,  ,   ,   . ...

23  - "-  ?!?!?!?     ..."   :Wow: 

       ?   :Frown:

----------


## MayaRannak

!

,  ,    2009  .
   -, ,   2009     ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## Lora s

.     ( )   ,        2009     , !!!     !      ..      ,    -            GAH/   ,  ,   !   ,     5-  8   09 09!   .  .

----------


## Lora s

2009.    :

103   ,    182 1 09 09010 01 0000 110
104   ,    182 1 09 09020 07 0000 110
105   ,    182 1 09 09030 08 0000 110
106   ,    182 1 09 09040 09 0000 110


       !!            ?

----------


## lel201

,         (      -    ),      ,    
     09 .     ,       :yes:

----------

? 
     2009         .   .     ?

----------

> ,         (      -    ),      ,    
>      09 .     ,


 ..  "   "?

----------


## Lora s

> ..  "   "?


            (    )           -    (         )

----------


## ZZZhanna

:     ?   ?       -   ?

----------


## RitaR

2009.   13    ,    ,    ???
   ,      ???

----------

> 1     -7-1/722  31.12.09       :
> , ,        182 1 09 08020 06 0000 140
> , ,         . . . . . . .    182 1 09 08030 07 0000 140
> , ,       . . . . . .   182 1 09 08040 08 0000 140
> , ,       . . . . . .  182 1 09 08050 09 0000 140
> 
>    :     -              ? 
>     ....


 ,     ,

----------

!      .     .        ,     2009     ,       ,      .   ,        .

----------

> (    )           -    (         )


     ?    182?
 - .

----------

,   .      ,     182109...

----------


## RitaR

> ,   .      .....


 -  "    " ?  /   ??

----------

,            .      .

----------


## Raspberry

> ,     182109...


,    ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

> /   ??


 ?          ,   3  182?   .

----------

> ,    ?


,  ,     .    ,  .

----------


## Raspberry

,      - ,   ,     :Big Grin:

----------


## 88

..   15-     ,     182109?

----------


## Jujv

-       

      2009    .

 ,        ?        ,     -      182,   ?

  -            ,     ?  " "  "   "?

----------

> ,


.,         13.01.2010 _-7-1/5@,  ,           ! :Wow: 
   mosnalog    18.01.2010
  ,    ,    ?..

----------

> .,         13.01.2010 _-7-1/5@,  ,           !
>    mosnalog    18.01.2010
>   ,    ,    ?..


 ,    ?      (((((

----------


## mvf

> ,    ,    ?..


       ?  pls.

----------


## alexstrel

7      ,    1  0?

----------

7   -          .....

----------

> 7      ,    1  0?


,  ,     14    !...  7   :Redface:     ,   mosnalog?..

----------

> ?  pls.


    ,     :



 _13___01___2010 .
 _MM-7-1/5@

       ,           

            -	 	   
1	   ,    	
182 1 01 01011 01 0000 110
2	   ,       	
182 1 01 01012 02 0000 110


      14 ,    -  ?    ,          2010?..    :Frown:

----------

14    0


1- 
2-
3-

----------


## p_olja

,         -      ... :No-no:

----------

> 14    0
> 
> 
> 1- 
> 2-
> 3-


   ,      )  14        ....  ,     ..
      ?

----------


## Andyko

> ?


 ? ?
   -      ,    .
    1,2,3

----------

, ,    .   !   

   14    0 


1- 
2-
3-

 14       2005   ,      03.10.2002   2-       24.11.2004   106.          08.12.2009  30/187 "      ",    ,    20-  (  07.12.2004  10-4-03/5626@).

    : ,          2010  (,  , ,   ) ,  .       , ..     . 

      -   -             2009, 2008  .?      ,       .        ?   -  ,  - .              .


     -        !!!!    ,     .      ,         .  ,  ,    . 
       ,    ,      .       , ..   .          .

----------

2002-2009  , ,        ,   2010     .

----------

> 2002-2009  , ,        ,   2010     .


     ?  -     ?

----------


## mvf

> -     ?


 ,  "  "?  .

----------


## Nolina

.     - ,   /   .,      .  ?   :Frown:

----------

,  31     (),         ...     ...

----------

> ,            .      .


  ..    18.01     .         ,       .

----------


## 88

,    30.12        ,       392 .  .

----------

,    ,        ,  )..     ...
-,   ,     ,     ,     ,     :Dezl:  ,  )

----------


## .

.

----------

> .


,      ,         ,   ?
 2009   ,       :Hmm:

----------


## saigak

> 2009   ,


!!!    .     !    .    .!

----------


## BorisG

> !!!    .     !    .     .!


 :Wow: 
  ,      . 
   ,  ,  ,  .

----------


## .

- *saigak*     ?           ?
     ""            .    5      !    -    ?    ,      ?         ?
           ,       :Wink:

----------


## TAMA

.     -         .  .  19.01.10.        ( !  .  !)     (182102...).   22.01.10.    ,           (182109...).     .   .     .     .  .   .

----------


## TAMA

.     .    ,     ,         . !     .      -     .     ,   ,  ,    ,     .    .  :Frown:

----------

> 2002-2009  , ,        ,   2010     .


         , /, .

----------

(19.01.2010 .) -   .      .

      .   -    ....

----------

> 14    0
> 
> 
> 1- 
> 2-
> 3-


     ,    . http://www.rnk.ru/news/tax/document129095.phtml 
       2010  

                ,            1  2010   2010     182 1 09 09020 07 0000 110 (  ,    ).

 ,     2010      182 1 02 01020 07 1000 110 (  2009 ),              .

  ,  14     "0"    ?  2009     "0"  .      : http://www.glavbukh.ru/doc/2983 
   !!!     .

----------


## BorisG

> .


 ,    .
            ,   .   . 
  -    ,    -   ,  ,   ,   . 




> ,  14     "0"    ? .


,  .  14   . 




> .


 150    ,       .

----------

!   ,   .      :Cool:

----------


## mvf

> !   ,   .


  :Wow:    ,  !!!

----------


## lense

15.01,    ,    -    15 .   .    18,  ,      ,     ,     .     ,  ,          .  ,      , ,      . - ,      ,       .

----------

()           ,   ,

----------

.  1-2    .

----------


## BorisG

> ,    -    15 .   . ...


,     ,      . 
      15 ,     ,         .

----------


## 88

,        -      -      -    -       ,    .  ,  -  , -  , -    ,     /.
..     .

----------


## alexstrel

> ,     ,      . 
>       15 ,     ,         .


          182 1 09.
    ?     ,    ?

----------


## BorisG

> 182 1 09.


      . 
**  ,     .

----------


## alexstrel

182 1 09 08020 06 1000 140 -        
182 1 09 08030 07 1000 140 -         
182 1 09 08040 08 1000 140 -          
182 1 09 08050 09 1000 140 -         



182 1 09 09010 01 1000 110 -   ,    
182 1 09 09020 07 1000 110 -   ,       
182 1 09 09030 08 1000 110 -   ,       
182 1 09 09040 09 1000 110 -   ,       

             ,    ?

----------


## BorisG

> 182 1 09 08020 06 1000 140 -


     " ".  :Wink: 
  - ** .    140  . .. ,        . 




> 


  . 
 150     :



> ,          2009 .





> ,    ?


,  . 
  -   ,  -      .   -    , ,     (7 - 8 )   .

----------


## alexstrel

.
         .

----------

,     
 ?

----------


## BorisG

> .


-   -  . ..      .  , ,    ,     ,        . 

..   ,   .  ,    150,    ,    (   ),   .  :Wink: 

    ,    ,  ,   ""         145 ( ,   01.01.10).  :Smilie: 



> "315 02 04          -52 " "   651     
> ...
> 508        "   "".


     151.
..   (,  )   , ...  -  ,    .  :Frown:

----------


## Nolina

> 


...


> ,     
>  ?


      2009 . ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ...
>       2009 . ?


    ,    .

----------


## Nolina

,   )))     ,     ...

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,   )))     ,     ...


  -     (   ,  ,    .     ,    ,   (        ).

----------


## saigak

2009   2010 : http://www.klerk.ru/buh/articles/171294/        -   12.2009            2009 .     ....

----------


## Tany

,     (     ):

1)  
   1.1.) ( 2002-2009 )  2010    
      1.1.1.)  /: 18210202010060000160
      1.1.2.)  /: 18210202020060000160
      1.1.3.)  :  18210909010010000110
      1.1.4.)  : 18210909020070000110
      1.1.5.)  : 18210909030080000110
      1.1.6.)  : 18210909040090000110
   1.2.)    2010 
      1.2.1.)  /: 39210202010060000160
      1.2.2.)  /: 39210202020060000160
      1.2.3.) : 39210202100080000160
      1.2.4.) : 39210202110090000160

2) 
   2.1.) ( 2002-2009 )  2010    
      2.1.1.)  /: 39210202030060000160
      2.1.2.)  /: 39210202040060000160
      2.1.3.)  :  18210909010010000110
      2.1.4.)  : 18210909020070000110
      2.1.5.)  : 18210909030080000110
      2.1.6.)  : 18210909040090000110
   2.2.)    2010 
      2.2.1.)  /: 39210202100060000160
      2.2.2.)  /: 39210202110060000160
      2.2.3.) : 39210202100080000160
      2.2.4.) : 39210202110090000160

      :  182 - ,  392 -  . 14-         .

----------

, ,        2009 ??

----------


## Natalishka

25-  ()         2009.:
 -         18210909010011000110
 -       18210909020071000110
 -  18210919030081000110
 -   18210909040091000110
      !  :Cool:

----------


## .

-?   :Embarrassment:

----------

2009       ?     ?       !

----------

12 , , -,  :
  2009      
      .

----------

> 12 , , -,  :


 .         .      .

----------

> 2009        ?


   .   .

----------

.         ,       109 .       15.01,     - ,          ,     .

----------


## 2006

> ,     .

----------


## Velibekov

.

 (. ),    392...

 ...     2009 ,     ???

----------


## Santana

13  5   .    .    - 
http://www.r77.nalog.ru/document.php...opic=imns77_13 -  "       01.01.2010      ".

----------

> 2009 ,     ???


 182....

----------


## Velibekov

> 182....


  ? 
   ,  ...  392 !!!

----------


## BorisG

> ? 
>    ,  ...  392 !!!


      ,    ,     150   .

----------


## Velibekov

> ,    ,     150   .


   ,     ,   ,   ,      !!!

----------


## 7

150 .
182          

392	   


2009 ,   .        2009    182...
2010  -  .     392...  ..

----------


## alexstrel

> ,     ,   ,   ,      !!!


    .
      ,   .
     ,    -      ,                .

----------


## Velibekov

,    2009    182..

 !

   :
 ()   29  2009 . 
         ?
  9  
 8  + 1  ? 
 8  + 2  ?

----------


## leonel

( )              2009  - 39210910010061000160 ()  39210910020061000160 ().

----------

*Velibekov*,    2009    392...  
  2009     182...

----------


## zhavoronok_08

2009   ,   .  -    14    0!    ,                     !   -      ? ,     :Wink:

----------



----------


## saigak

> ,     
> 1)  
> 
>    1.2.)    2010 
>       1.2.1.)  /: 39210202010060000160
>       1.2.2.)  /: 39210202020060000160
>       1.2.3.) : 39210202100080000160
>       1.2.4.) : 39210202110090000160
> 
>       :  182 - ,  392 -  . 14-         .


         .

----------


## Sf

...

   ,      .

   2009      ()
      2009 -  ?


    ( 2010  -      )

     09      2010 -     ,  ,  ,    ?

 ,   ,  . 
?

.

----------


## dao

,    -7-1/722@  31.12.2009  ?     ?

----------


## mvf

> -7-1/722@  31.12.2009  ?


   -   ,   !  .    .

----------

2009  2010   .  .
     .  13     182 1 02 .....  ,     ,      ,     .  ,   .      ,  ,  ,    ..  ..  ,       .    ,       . ,  ,                182 1 09.....     .      .

----------

> ...
> 
>    ,      .
> 
>    2009      ()
>       2009 -  ?
> 
> 
>     ( 2010  -      )
> ...


       2009      
18210909010011000110-  . .  :18210201010011000110.
18210909020071000110-  .
18210909030081000110-  .
18210909040091000110-  .
182109

----------

,  2010      :

18210909010010000110	18210201010010000110 
	  ,    
18210909020070000110	18210201020070000110	  ,       
18210909030080000110	18210201030080000110	  ,       
18210909040090000110
	18210201040090000110.	  ,        

  2009         .

 2010                  ,    :




        (  !)  2010 




392 102 02010 06 1000 160




392 102 02010 06 2000 160


        (  !)  2010 





392 102 02020 06 1000 160


     	392 102 02020  06 2000 160



  2009          :
18210202030060000160	     ,            
18210202040060000160	     ,            

       -7-1/5@  13.01.201    :

18210202030060000160	     ,            
18210202040060000160	     ,

----------

2009          :
18210202030060000160	     ,            
18210202040060000160	     ,            

       -7-1/5@  13.01.201    :

18210202030060000160	     ,            
18210202040060000160	     ,            [/QUOTE]

----------

: 
"  2009  .     ....
    ...."

      .

.  29.01.2010       . .

----------


## alexstrel

> 2009          :
> 18210202030060000160	     ,            
> 18210202040060000160	     ,


 ,      2009 .  182102020*1*0060000160  182102020*2*0060000160     .  -    2009     182102020*3*0060000160, 182102020*4*0060000160

----------

,       -  .  ,    .

----------

:

      ..    27.01.10  . ,           .     ,     ,  - .               .

----------

,    .
        -     -   .  ,  ,             -     .
      .        -       .   .
 ,  15 ,     .

----------

. .   () .

----------

,    .
   -    .
    ,       2002-2009     .

----------


## Syndel

,    :     /   14.01.2010    -  ,    14  15,       (     -         )      - ...
   - ...   
   ..

----------

N /22-1/41@


 21  2010 





                        ,       .   . -,   ,       .   -,  ,        05.09.2008 N 92 "                    " ( -  N 92),        ( - )  ,        ,    ,   104      ,    14 - 17       (1000, 2000, 3000):



    	,       
  2010 .      	,    104 


,    
   	182 1 09 09010 01 0000 110 	182 1 02 01010 01 0000 110 

,    



  	182 1 09 09020 07 0000 110 	182 1 02 01020 07 0000 110 

,   



          	182 1 09 09030 08 0000 110 	182 1 02 01030 08 0000 110 

,    




          	182 1 09 09040 09 0000 110 	182 1 02 01040 09 0000 110 

 ,     4  2    30.11.2009 N 307- "       2010      2011  2012 "                   ,        2002   2009  ,    .
               ,    ,   104      ),    14 - 17       (1000, 2000, 3000):
182 1 02 02010 06 0000 160 "        ,            ";
182 1 02 02020 06 0000 160 "        ,            ".
        ,          ,         N 40101 ",          ",        (    0531808)      .
                      .
                  ,     ,   .
    ,   ,   29   .



..

----------



----------

182 109... 
  ()  ?  30     :Wink:

----------


## BorisG

> 182 109... 
>   ()  ?  30


?
 ,  -    ** .

----------


## saigak

> 


      ...

----------


## laylaymail

24  2009 .  212-         ,     ,             1  2010                        .

    ,     2010       ,      ,      ,      392.
          ,      2009       ,        ,       ,      182.
     2009      ,   2009            .

 , ,     ,    ,      2009     ,         .
  1  2010            ,     2010     ,     ,      .

    ...

----------

,   , ,      .  ,    ,       .






 8  2009 . N 30/187



               ,                               1  2010        .





..

----------


## avtoa

,      ,         (   )             :

  .  (  -    .    )  7703363868, 770301001.

  .  (  -       )  7710030933  770701001.

   !

----------

> 


  :yes:

----------


## avtoa

:Wow:

----------

28.01.10    ,      ( ),     ,   2009      182109.            ,    :    .

----------


## Galateya

?  ?  ?

----------

12- .        27.01.2010 (  ) -

----------


## Galateya

> ?  ?  ?


 ,     ?   .

----------


## Galateya

> 



  ,      770701001,    772802002 - .   ?   ,  34 ,     . .. .

----------


## MarusiaME

....
    2009         ...   , !
    ( )   :              -     !

----------

,         !?  !

----------

http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/%D0%A...BD%D0%B8%D0%B5

----------

2009.   .   28.01.2010.

----------

?

----------


## BorisG

> ( )   :              -     !


    ,   . 
*   , ,  ,  ,     .*

   ,   150    ,  ""     .     29 .       . 

 29     ,    ,     ,    .

----------

,  : 
 /: 39210202010060000160
  /: 39210202020060000160
 : 39210202100080000160
: 39210202110090000160     , 
     ?
    ?

----------

http://mrofss.ru/?id=70&nid=59

----------

,

----------

)))
       ?
  ?

----------

.  .

----------

14.01     182102
01.02    18.01 -   182109
03.02    21.01 -   182102
03.02      -    182109,  ,  ,   -      -    14,     09.   
   182102 ,      182109

----------

> -    14,     09


  2010 ,    ,    ?

----------

01

----------

!      ,  ..  2010        ?

----------

.

----------



----------

> 2010 ,    ,    ?


   :
    09  14,       ,     ,     




> 01

----------

2009 ?

     - ,        -        ,       ,        .
-, 27- .

----------

,     182 109...      ,      ..

----------

20-   ,   , .

----------


## Nolina

,    :Frown:

----------

18-01-2010 .

----------

04.02    .   4.19.1.

----------


## gradMZ

,    ... :Frown:

----------

! !!!!
          2009    ??? 102...  392... ???     ?
  (,   )  ,    !!!

----------

102,  2009   .

----------

> 102,  2009   .


! ..   ,        9 ?)))
,  -))

----------


## Nolina

,  182 109...

----------

> ,  182 109...


       ....       -   )))

----------

-,                087101012345        (408147122512467-. ) ..          ??

----------

,   -     ,         )))       )))

----------


## Nolina

> ....       -   )))


        182 102...

----------

> 182 102...


!
  ? :Smilie:

----------


## 1

> ! !!!!
>           2009    ??? 102...  392... ???     ?
>   (,   )  ,    !!!


  5  () -     (  9 .),

----------


## Nolina

> ?


  :yes:

----------

!!!   !!!!   :Smilie: 
  !!!

----------


## deni_d

http://www.r78.nalog.ru/document.php?id=249837&t

----------


## Katie

.  !!!

,    ,    .  . ,  2009 .    ?   ?   ?

----------

> ?   ?


  :yes: ,    


> .  .

----------


## vesnas

-     ,     ....     ?

----------


## 379

,    .  ?   392...  .

----------

> ,


...     2009      :Embarrassment:      ?

----------


## *

,      ?   , ,    " "    ?         . 
39210202030061000160      ,         
 39210202100061000160         ,            
   .   -?

----------

> ,    .  ?   392...  .


  !!!!

----------

> ,    .  ?   392...  .


          ( ).    -  ,  ,  .

----------

..          ,  ..      ...      :Frown:

----------

,    : ,            (8%  6%),       2010    :    ?   ...

----------


## Larik

http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/%D0%A...BD%D0%B8%D0%B5

----------

> ,    .  ?   392...  .


  ?   182 109...

----------


## Tany

!            2002-2009   2010 :
  - 39210910010060000160 ( 39210202030060000160),
  - 39210910020060000160 ( 39210202040060000160).

,  - ,   ,  ,     "   "?     (),  .

----------


## mvf

> - ,


 150

----------


## Liddia

(182102...) 12 , , ..10.02  ,     .

----------


## Tany

> 150


  .      39210910000060000160   "          ,            (   ,   1   2010  )",  39210910020060000160  39210910010060000160 .   ,    ,    . !

----------

> ,   150    ,  ""     .     29 .       . 
> 
>  29     ,    ,     ,    .


   ,     -
   ?

----------

182109        ,     ,         .

----------


## artbuh

,      (  -   ,   ).
,    15-      , 
  5- ,  ,       ,  " !  !         ,    ...  ,   ,      "
    -  .

----------


## Tany

,   ""   "".            ( ,   ),      .     !

----------

.

----------


## Muskat

> .


    ....  13.01   ,      28.01,   13   ,  ?   ??? ,   .

----------


## -

2009      ,      !  ,          .    - . ,     -.     .  .   ,  .

----------

> ....  13.01   ,      28.01,   13   ,  ?   ??? ,   .


  :Frown:

----------

,     ,            ,   .
-.     .

----------

2009.   182109..., .  .   182102...
         . :  ,    ,    .  -    182109... 
      ????
   2010 .   :        2010.       ? (.. 6%+8% (14% -  1966.))  ,  . - 14% (20%  1966.),  . - 6%(0% 1966.)

----------


## Natalishka

> ,  . - 14% (20%  1966.),  . - 6%(0% 1966.)


,    20% ,   6%  ?

----------

.
 ?

----------


## lafy

?

----------


## Natalishka

> .
>  ?


,  !     14% ,  6% , ?    20%  . ,   ! :Wow:

----------


## Mila31

!  ..     ...             .    .    ,   - .    ? -  ...

----------


## 7

-      .     182109...

----------


## Mila31

> -      .     182109...


        ?

----------

,
   ,     .

----------


## Mila31

> ,
>    ,     .


, .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 182109...


 :yes: 
   , !

----------


## tata22

/  - (      ).   ,       . .

----------


## 7

> /  - (      ).   ,       . .


      182102...
,     182109...

----------


## Raspberry

> 182102...
> ,     182109...


,       ?  18210201020070000110  :Big Grin:

----------


## 2006

*Raspberry*, 182 1 09 09020 07 0000 110
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=314436

----------


## Raspberry

,       ,  ,      . :EEK!:  :Silly:

----------

15  2010 (    ).   15  -    2009    .,   15   -     .

----------


## 2006

> 15  -    2009    .,


    ,   2009         -     2009    2010.      ,        2010 ,

----------


## Lada52

> !!!    .     !    .    .!


      2009 ,       ,     .  ???      (((

----------

...          ...

----------


## *

> ,       ,  ,      .


       104 :-)

----------


## againtoolate

,   ,          2009   ? 
   ,    .
  ,      .    - ,   ?

----------


## .

.   2009       (      ),

----------


## .

,              :Wink:

----------


## againtoolate

> .   2009       (      ),


 ,  ( )   7  -  .

----------


## .

.       .     .      ,       :Wink:

----------


## -

2006
      ?

----------


## alexstrel

> 2006
>       ?


 ,        3- .

----------


## -

?
   -  ,    -  ,     /
    01.01.07

----------


## ˸

> ?


    ,   ,    ,

----------


## grebenka

!
    2010       (  ) .  ,        .
  ,            -    ?   ?       ,    ?
,     .

----------

,    +      . 16     !!!!      ,   ((((

----------


## ...

> ,


         15.01.2010,    .   - .     ()  2009.  2010.  ""    .     "" ?

----------

,  15.01.2010 ,     ,    =)
      ... : 182 1 09,

----------


## ...

!

----------


## NastasiaD

?
    392109...,   "  2010"... -    2009 .
, ...

1:      ?
2:    :

*39210202030061000160*	     ,          ( 2009.)

*18210202030061000160*	     ,            

3:  102  109,       :Frown:

----------


## NastasiaD

:Wow:     ,   392109,    ,    102,   ?

   -, ...
 , "    ( - ),  ",    190    :Frown:

----------


## Lada52

> ,   392109,    ,    102,   ?
> 
>    -, ...
>  , "    ( - ),  ",    190


,   102...

----------


## ZZZhanna

...
  , ,     .        , ,      .     ,       ...

----------


## Larik

*Lada52*,  ,      2009   2010?

----------


## Larik

392 1 09 10010 06 1000 160      ,         
     102
http://www.pfrf.ru/zayav_kbk/
  ,  ,  392 1 02 02030 06 0000 160
     ,            . http://www.klerk.ru/glossary/179604/

----------


## NastasiaD

> 392 1 09 10010 06 1000 160 http://www.pfrf.ru/zayav_kbk/
>   ,  ,  392 1 02 02030 06 0000 160
>      ,            . http://www.klerk.ru/glossary/179604/


     :
_          ,      2009       ,        ,       ,      182._

 :
_ , ,     ,    ,      2009     ,       ._
 ,   ,       ,  ,   - 182,        (  ),  3  4 (    )

 ,    "  "  :Big Grin:

----------


## Larik

392 1 09 10010 06 1000 160  
392 1 09 10010 06 2000 160 
    ,         
*NastasiaD*,  ,    ,     2009  !    182  "". 
    2009       2010    182.      182,   ,   392.

----------


## NastasiaD

, ,  ,
** :

_392 109 100 100 61 000 160 - 
392 109 100 200 61 000 160 - 
392 109 100 100 62 000 160 -   
392 109 100 200 62 000 160 -  

    ( )
( 2010 )
      /_

"  "

,       :yes:

----------


## NastasiaD

46000000000    :Wink: 


 :Smilie:

----------

> -   .


 3 .
           4  2009 .    182109...
      182102...  (!)   2009,         .
,           .

----------


## grebenka

,       ,    .  , 9 .

----------

